# Food processor advice.



## elsmandino (Feb 2, 2018)

Hello.

My family and I are making a huge effort to drop processed foods and I am hoping that a food processor is going to help.

I would be really grateful for some advice on what to buy.

No more than £100.00 would be nice, but I don't mind going a bit above that if absolutely necessary.

I already have a good blender, so I don't need a processor with a blender attachment.

One In addition to making my own pasta sauces, coleslaw etc, I am also going to have a go at making my own mince as well - not sure if that is going to relevant or not but thought I should just mention it.

An ability to make chips/wedges would also be a major plus point.

Any advice/recommendations would be much appreciated.


----------



## tenspeed (Feb 2, 2018)

Hope this helps, and welcome to DC

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZokEtjvDao

The Best Food Processors | Serious Eats


----------



## jennyema (Feb 2, 2018)

Food processors don't have "blender" attachments but they work very much like a blender when the blade is being used.

Look for refurbished Kitchenaid or Cusineart FP.  They are cheaper than new and just as good.  I'd recommend an 11 quart size.

Im not sure how anyone cooks at home without a food processor ..


----------



## CakePoet (Feb 2, 2018)

For mince, you need a meat grinder and with those you can a sausage horn and then you  can also start making your own  sausage.  Also you can grind beans for falafel.

Yes you can pulse meat in the food processor but the texture will be very different.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 2, 2018)

Cuisinart Custom 14.  Model # DFP-14BCNY


----------



## jennyema (Feb 2, 2018)

I meant 11 cup


----------



## tenspeed (Feb 2, 2018)

jennyema said:


> I'd recommend an 11 quart size.


I think you mean cup, not quart.  At least for home use.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 2, 2018)

tenspeed said:


> I think you mean cup, not quart. At least for home use.


 

Yeah, I did.  Thanks for pointing that out.

I was just now thinking in my head how big an 11 quart one would be


----------



## RPCookin (Feb 2, 2018)

jennyema said:


> Yeah, I did.  Thanks for pointing that out.
> 
> I was just now thinking in my head how big an 11 quart one would be



Picture a lawn mower in a washtub...


----------



## CakePoet (Feb 2, 2018)

I did find a 11 quart blender, it for food industries....  little bit too big for a home...


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 7, 2018)

jennyema said:


> Food processors don't have "blender" attachments but they work very much like a blender when the blade is being used.
> 
> ..




Actually yes some do, well at least they share the same base/motor unit. When our blender quit, we picked up a blender/food processor combo.  It's a regular size blender and a 5 cup food processor.


----------

